# '96 Explorer Sport for Sale



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Gang. Before I post this on KSL and get spammed by foreigners wanting me to cash a check for them, I thought I'd post up here.

I have a 1996 Ford Explorer Sport, 4x4 I need to sell. I bought it 3 years ago for my boys to drive. It is dark green, tan interior, has a sun roof, power windows, locks, cruise control, power driver seat, the Eddie Ba uer trim edition. The tires have less than 2,000 miles, so nearly brand new. Interior is clean, but worn like you'd expect for a '96. When it runs, it runs very well. 

Here is the catch though. Somehow, somewhere, it has an electrical short. Sometimes it starts, sometimes it doesn't. I've tried and tried with my limited auto-electrical experience (zero), and I can't figure it out. Changes in work for me are such that I just don't have time to mess with it any more. 

So if you need a good kid car (short wheel base so they don't back into stuff in parking lots), with four wheel drive, and you are good with auto electrical stuff, this is a sweet truck. I need to get around $1,000 for it. So consider the $500 brand new tires, with a truck attached, AND it has a full tank of gas right now, so that is worth $60 right there. I'll get pictures up as soon as I can take some. 

Respond or PM if you are at all interested or might have questions.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I finally got around to taking some pictures.


----------

